# Do you have Forum issues?



## mugzy

If your having any issues with the forum please post them here.


----------



## NbleSavage

Posts which include hyperlinks are rendering as white on white, making the link indistinguishable from the surrounding text.


----------



## ECKSRATED

YouTube videos don't load when embedded for me since the update to the forum. 

Also when I type in the reply box it's been laggy. Not a huge deal just letting u know.


----------



## SHRUGS

Yeah Im having issues with the YouTube videos loading also


----------



## regular

Before I login, I get the new red V2 skin. After I login, I am reverted back to the old grey/green skin. I have to manually select the new skin everytime I login because it is not the default skin.


----------



## FreeBirdSam

THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But Like others have said about the hyperlinks being white on white, u have yet to keep the red layout for this reason but would like to because it looks way cooler 


regular said:


> Before I login, I get the new red V2 skin. After I login, I am reverted back to the old grey/green skin. I have to manually select the new skin everytime I login because it is not the default skin.


----------



## mugzy

NbleSavage said:


> Posts which include hyperlinks are rendering as white on white, making the link indistinguishable from the surrounding text.



Working on it



ECKSRATED said:


> YouTube videos don't load when embedded for me since the update to the forum.
> 
> Also when I type in the reply box it's been laggy. Not a huge deal just letting u know.



Working on it



regular said:


> Before I login, I get the new red V2 skin. After I login, I am reverted back to the old grey/green skin. I have to manually select the new skin everytime I login because it is not the default skin.



Should be fixed



FreeBirdSam said:


> THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But Like others have said about the hyperlinks being white on white, u have yet to keep the red layout for this reason but would like to because it looks way cooler



Should be fixed.


----------



## ECKSRATED

The YouTube videos are loading now.


----------



## SuperBane

The webpage at http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14968-Do-you-have-Forum-issues has resulted in too many redirects. Clearing your cookies for this site or allowing third-party cookies may fix the problem. If not, it is possibly a server configuration issue and not a problem with your computer.
Learn more about this problem.
Error code: ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS


----------



## transcend2007

I use the default style...because I prefer the white background.

Just recently the banners are effecting top of my private messages when I am replying.  I can't scroll to the top the way I use to.  I can still send and receive PM's I just start lower on the page under the banner even though it covering the top part of my message.


----------



## NbleSavage

Testing hyperlink rendering


----------



## IWannaGetBig

When trying to respond to mail, there is an advertisement at the top of the "reply" box blocking me from seeing the toolbar


----------



## mugzy

IWannaGetBig said:


> When trying to respond to mail, there is an advertisement at the top of the "reply" box blocking me from seeing the toolbar



Fixed.....


----------



## mugzy

NbleSavage said:


> Testing hyperlink rendering



How is that working out for you?

Any other issues that need fixing? I appreciate the help the members have provided in making this forum great, thank you.


----------



## SFGiants

Lady Members titles are too dark.


----------



## DF

There is a certain Sub-Forum that I can not get into unless I change back to the old format.


----------



## mugzy

SFGiants said:


> Lady Members titles are too dark.




fixed.



DF said:


> There is a certain Sub-Forum that I can not get into unless I change back to the old format.



pm me which forum this is.


----------



## anewguy

regular said:


> Before I login, I get the new red V2 skin. After I login, I am reverted back to the old grey/green skin. I have to manually select the new skin everytime I login because it is not the default skin.



I'm still having this same thing happen to me.  Not sure if it's relevant, but I use private browsing in Firefox.


----------



## NbleSavage

admin said:


> How is that working out for you?
> 
> Any other issues that need fixing? I appreciate the help the members have provided in making this forum great, thank you.



Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## mugzy

anewguy said:


> I'm still having this same thing happen to me.  Not sure if it's relevant, but I use private browsing in Firefox.



Fixed.....


----------



## Pinkbear

The chat box at the top has people talking in it.
The people or robots or perverts whoever the **** they are are very mean.

Could you reprogram them to be nice


----------



## snake

This is just a suggestion but there should be an easier way to search topics. When I pick a topic such as say “Bicep Tear” and put it in the search box, I get posts that really do not pertain to that search. Maybe I am missing something here but if I am, I’m sure I am not the only one. I think if members could come directly here and easily research topics, they would spend more time here and also let others know where they can find easily accessible information.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Admin I still don't know why it does this but when I'm using the new skin and typing (like right now) it's super laggy. It doesn't do it when I go back to the green skin. Like I said before it's no biggie just thought I'd mention it again.


----------



## TriniJuice

I'm still black....


----------



## ECKSRATED

TriniJuice said:


> I'm still black....



Not in your pants.


----------



## AlphaD

TriniJuice said:


> I'm still black....



Some things just can't be fixed Trini....


----------



## mugzy

snake said:


> This is just a suggestion but there should be an easier way to search topics. When I pick a topic such as say “Bicep Tear” and put it in the search box, I get posts that really do not pertain to that search. Maybe I am missing something here but if I am, I’m sure I am not the only one. I think if members could come directly here and easily research topics, they would spend more time here and also let others know where they can find easily accessible information.



I'm sorry that's not something I can fix, that is vbulletin related.

For a more detailed search I might suggest you try advances search and after entering your search term in the drop down select "Search titles only"


----------



## Iron1

Here ya go admin. Poll text colors don't work together:







http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15156-Steroids-used-for-Muscle-Gain-can-be-Dangerous


----------



## regular

When I type in the shout with the new theme, I can't see what I'm typing. The foreground color needs to be a dark color.


----------



## Iron1

Regs, in the meantime you could change your text color to anything but white.


----------



## DF

Text being eaten in the chat (Catbox!).  The site running very slow.


----------



## SFGiants

Polls are unreadable white on white!


----------



## SFGiants

While in PM and when adding name to sender it's hard to read the names that pop up after the 1st letters are input.

Red background with black text, maybe change text to white.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

I have been having a hard time logging in. I get the new home page once I go to the website and then after typing my username and password it redirects me to the red homepage again. After repeating this about 5 times, it will finally let me log in. This has been going on for about a week


----------



## Bro Bundy

ya pillar keeps making fun of me cause im only 200 pounds...


----------



## Iron1

For what it's worth I can't log in when using my phone.
When I log in, it does the standard welcome message then logs me out as it redirects me to the main page.

It does this on the mobile and desktop versions of the site when I browse on my iphone using safari.


----------



## snake

Phone issues for me tonight. Can't log in. Is there anything preventing someone from logging in on more than one device? Android phone.


----------



## {'Calcul08'}

I can't add friends.. I can send a contact request, but no friend requests. 

Also, how does one report a suspiciously weird pm?


----------



## PillarofBalance

{'Calcul08'} said:


> I can't add friends.. I can send a contact request, but no friend requests.
> 
> Also, how does one report a suspiciously weird pm?


Forward me the pm. Not sure what's up with the friends thing. I will see if I can fix.


----------



## mugzy

{'Calcul08'} said:


> I can't add friends.. I can send a contact request, but no friend requests.
> 
> Also, how does one report a suspiciously weird pm?



I will fix the friends permissions for you.


----------



## {'Calcul08'}

PillarofBalance said:


> Forward me the pm. Not sure what's up with the friends thing. I will see if I can fix.



You've got pm.


----------



## NbleSavage

Polls still unreadable (white on white).


----------



## CCCP

only forum issues i have sometimes is with the chat refreshing and posting messages


----------



## NbleSavage

NbleSavage said:


> Polls still unreadable (white on white).



This is fixed - thanks Admin!


----------



## transcend2007

Start today I am getting a 502 Bad Gateway ~ nginx/1.8.0...

I have gotten the error multiple times from clicking on certain threads...I don't know why...

Has anyone else been getting 502 Bad Gateway errors....?


----------



## Fsuphisig

When I'm on my phone and on the site and click on what's new, I can't see the names of the threads they are like invisible, it shows who started and all that, and the link is there for me to click on, but it's invisible.


----------



## Yaya

502 bad gateway error...only on my phone and it sucks


----------



## transcend2007

I logged out...closed my browser and now I am not seeing it.


----------



## strongbow

Just a quick question. the pics i have attached don't seem to be working. 
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1891&d=1424643484&thumb=1&stc=1

Was i supposed to keep them on my computer after uploading them to the site?
Thanks


----------



## IWannaGetBig

I'm having an issue with seeing posts. Lets say someone posts a reply to a post. When I hit most recent it says XYZ posted yesterday at 3:00?, but when I click the little arrow to see the last post I'll see the last post from say 2013? And it's not all posts just some.


----------



## NbleSavage

TapaTalk has been fawkin' up lately on UGB. XML error when selecting threads.


----------



## PillarofBalance

NbleSavage said:


> TapaTalk has been fawkin' up lately on UGB. XML error when selecting threads.


Tapatalk ran YET ANOTHER update. Getting sick of this app... I have constant problems with it.


----------



## Beedeezy

Twice I had issues. Delete and reinstall fixed it both times.


----------



## NbleSavage

Beedeezy said:


> Twice I had issues. Delete and reinstall fixed it both times.



This is what I ended up doing as well.


----------



## Iron1

New issue; something went wonky with the chatbox this morning.
The messages all cleared and now the little icons in there aren't loading. 
The text in the chatbox is jumping around and changing spacing frequently. 

Others have noted the same thing.

Elsewhere in the forum certain images aren't loading either.

Checked this with Chrome and IE FWIW.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Iron1 said:


> New issue; something went wonky with the chatbox this morning.
> The messages all cleared and now the little icons in there aren't loading.
> The text in the chatbox is jumping around and changing spacing frequently.
> 
> Others have noted the same thing.
> 
> Elsewhere in the forum certain images aren't loading either.


He is making some changes to the mobile template as far as I know. So expect some bugs to be worked out. But do continue posting issues here.


----------



## DF

Some weirdo keeps clogging up the chat with nonsense.


----------



## LeanHerm

DF said:


> Some weirdo keeps clogging up the chat with nonsense.



Does his name start with a z???


----------



## DF

LeanHerm said:


> Does his name start with a z???



Z for the W!


----------



## John Ziegler

He's a really weird dude.


----------



## mugzy

Everything appears to be working fine here now. Any other issues.


----------



## snake

Back to normal. Thanks admin for the quick action.


----------



## Lilo

Oops sorry, nevermind....


----------



## Seeker

I can't see the last ten posts. I can't see the new members. That whole side is gone. When I log out I see i but when I log back in it goes away again.


----------



## mugzy

Seeker said:


> I can't see the last ten posts. I can't see the new members. That whole side is gone. When I log out I see i but when I log back in it goes away again.



What device are you using? How long has this been happening?


----------



## Yaya

I'm getting "502 bad gateway" post again from my phone... it was good for 2 months now this again.. it' has interrupted my post whoring in a major way.. I averaged like 12 posts per day... now -6


----------



## StoliFTW

Yaya said:


> I'm getting "502 bad gateway" post again from my phone... it was good for 2 months now this again.. it' has interrupted my post whoring in a major way.. I averaged like 12 posts per day... now -6



Same. It's random


----------



## Seeker

admin said:


> What device are you using? How long has this been happening?



I'm using my phone and my Ipad. It just started last night. Still can't see it. It's never been a problem before.


----------



## AndroSport

although its been a while since i used it, tapatalk has stopped working… it says it cannot connect and to contact the forum admin. was this intentional?

not that big of a deal. i remember you having to change something to publish the site to tapatalk a long time ago so wondering if that was reverted.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Yaya said:


> I'm getting "502 bad gateway" post again from my phone... it was good for 2 months now this again.. it' has interrupted my post whoring in a major way.. I averaged like 12 posts per day... now -6


Mine is doing the same thing


----------



## Seeker

My issue continues. Today I noticed something else. I started a new thread. When I sign out I notice my thread on the left hand side where it says forum threads. When I sign back in its no longer there. I still can't see the current posts, new members, nothing on that side.


----------



## tunafisherman

Random small thing I just noticed:

I can't see who "thanked" my post, or when I "thank" someone else's post, the names list there disappears as well (so if 10 people thanked a post, and I do too, then it disappears on my end).

Does it effect forum function, not really.  But it can be a bit annoying.  I'm using an older Surface 2, chrome for the browser.


----------



## Patriot1405

I get "bad gateway" on most threads using tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever

I can't even use tap talk screwing up bad!!


----------



## HydroEJP88

Is it just me or is everyone else getting a "the board is unavailable" message throughout the day


----------



## widehips71

HydroEJP88 said:


> Is it just me or is everyone else getting a "the board is unavailable" message throughout the day



I got it earlier


----------



## Milo

You're god damn right I am.


----------



## HydroEJP88

It threw me into a panic. 

Nervous breakdown


----------



## mugzy

Its all good, the forum was migrated to a new server. It should be a little quicker and more friendly to mobile devices. If you were getting bad gateway errors before this should fix it.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

snake said:


> This is just a suggestion but there should be an easier way to search topics. When I pick a topic such as say “Bicep Tear” and put it in the search box, I get posts that really do not pertain to that search. Maybe I am missing something here but if I am, I’m sure I am not the only one. I think if members could come directly here and easily research topics, they would spend more time here and also let others know where they can find easily accessible information.



I agree with snake..The search engine doesn't work very well. For this reason I just post a thread without knowing if it already exists (although this could keep the forum posts coming/udpated) or I go to google to search because it works better, if you search your topic there and add Underground BB to the search it shows more results.


----------



## mugzy

BiologicalChemist said:


> I agree with snake..The search engine doesn't work very well. For this reason I just post a thread without knowing if it already exists (although this could keep the forum posts coming/udpated) or I go to google to search because it works better, if you search your topic there and add Underground BB to the search it shows more results.



Yes of course. Go to advanced search here -> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/search.php?search_type=1

Type in your keyword and select "posts" at the bottom and it will show the exact post not the whole thread.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Thanks for the updates


----------



## HydroEJP88

I had a feeling that you were moving or updating but I just couldn't handle not being on here lmao


----------



## TriniJuice

I can't change my skin.....


----------



## PillarofBalance

TriniJuice said:


> I can't change my skin.....



You're black trin. Just accept it. You don't wanna wind up like Michael Jackson...


----------



## Rumpy

I have many issues, this forum is one.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Cecil is back from the dead....with a vengeance! Dun! Dun! Dunnnnnn!


----------



## mugzy

Any issues here today?


----------



## HydroEJP88

None for me, clear sailing


----------



## TriniJuice

PillarofBalance said:


> You're black trin. Just accept it. You don't wanna wind up like Michael Jackson...



lolololol
I was hoping admin take the bait on that one.....


----------



## teac2019

The YouTube videos are loading now.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Lets get some new emojis


----------



## silvereyes87

For some reason I don't think my pm's are going through  fast lately. I sent a member a pm 2 days ago. He mentioned it barely popped up today. Also a had pm's from another member and today I notice they are all gone out of my inbox.


----------



## Buck1973

when i try to post sometimes it says I need 25 posts to post  I have made 3 and not sure why thoses  were allowed


----------



## PillarofBalance

Buck1973 said:


> when i try to post sometimes it says I need 25 posts to post  I have made 3 and not sure why thoses  were allowed



Are you trying to post a link?


----------



## Buck1973

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you trying to post a link?



Just reply with quote is what I click on


----------



## Buck1973

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you trying to post a link?



I click the same thing I just did here. ( reply with quote)and the reply is 


An error has occurred Buck1973! You must have 25 posts in order to post links. Your current post count is 5.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Are u quoting a post that had a link in it? Does it happen all the time?


----------



## Buck1973

ECKSRATED said:


> Are u quoting a post that had a link in it? Does it happen all the time?



No Sir,
If i dont reply with quote it is still the same.
 I made 2 post no issues 
Not sure why I can post here....


----------



## Grinch

It doesn't **** with me but the time is incorrect. My time reads 17:42 forum reads 19:42


----------



## TriniJuice

Trini's PMs aren't working 
Sent 2 or 3 and they weren't received.....


----------



## TriniJuice

TriniJuice said:


> Trini's PMs aren't working
> Sent 2 or 3 and they weren't received.....



TJ bump....


----------



## MrRippedZilla

TriniJuice said:


> Trini's PMs aren't working
> Sent 2 or 3 and they weren't received.....



X2.
I've had people trying to PM me with no reception on my part. Let's get it addressed ASAP please


----------



## TriniJuice

Gonna keep bumping until this gets addressed/responded to.....Trini needs his noods


----------



## mugzy

Is this still an issue? Did the sent pm show in your "sent" folder?


----------



## TriniJuice

admin said:


> Is this still an issue? Did the sent pm show in your "sent" folder?



No messages showed in sent,
Just sent a test PM to see if it goes through but even that hasn't shown in the folder


----------



## mugzy

TriniJuice said:


> No messages showed in sent,
> Just sent a test PM to see if it goes through but even that hasn't shown in the folder



Send a pm to me.


----------



## TriniJuice

admin said:


> Send a pm to me.



Sent one to you admin,
Looks like it's fixed now though.....received a reply PM
Thanks for your awesomeness.....


----------



## TrickWilliams

admin said:


> Is this still an issue? Did the sent pm show in your "sent" folder?



Definitely an issue. I havent even noticed till I read this. I have nothing in my sent folder.

I wonder how many havent sent.


----------



## mugzy

TrickWilliams said:


> Definitely an issue. I havent even noticed till I read this. I have nothing in my sent folder.
> 
> I wonder how many havent sent.



If you do not have the box checked to save a copy in your sent items folder then there will not be a copy there. The pm system is working fine. Check here to see if you are saving a copy if sent pm's -> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## automatondan

Admin, Ive been having issues posting pictures/memes... I get an error message saying that I have exceeded my quota... I even spent an hour or two trying to find old pics Ive posted and deleted them... still cant post a new pic. I asked Pillar about this, but he couldnt find anything wrong...


----------



## John Ziegler

automatondan said:


> Admin, Ive been having issues posting pictures/memes... I get an error message saying that I have exceeded my quota... I even spent an hour or two trying to find old pics Ive posted and deleted them... still cant post a new pic. I asked Pillar about this, but he couldnt find anything wrong...



Go to settings on the top right.

Then push attachments in the lower left

At the bottom push show thumbnails

Then go through and delete some of the old pics by checking the boxes on the right

And pushing the delete button


----------



## automatondan

Thanks dude, that beats the hell outta going through old threads trying to find dumb memes Ive posted...


----------



## TrickWilliams

admin said:


> If you do not have the box checked to save a copy in your sent items folder then there will not be a copy there. The pm system is working fine. Check here to see if you are saving a copy if sent pm's -> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/profile.php?do=editoptions



I take it all back. 

Thank you admin!


----------



## ECKSRATED

If I post in a thread then hit new posts, that thread doesn't show up on the top of the list anymore like it used to. Is that happening to anyone else?


----------



## TrickWilliams

ECKSRATED said:


> If I post in a thread then hit new posts, that thread doesn't show up on the top of the list anymore like it used to. Is that happening to anyone else?



Sure is. For last couple days its been like that. Confusing me.


----------



## Battletoad

Received an e-mail from "admin" regarding an old forum being revived as a private forum for ug members only. Our user names and passwords were supposedly transferred, so they "should work". Embedded was a link to a .com that seemed fishy.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Battletoad said:


> Received an e-mail from "admin" regarding an old forum being revived as a private forum for ug members only. Our user names and passwords were supposedly transferred, so they "should work". Embedded was a link to a .com that seemed fishy.



No that's actually legit. Go check it out. I went yesterday and checked it out


----------



## ECKSRATED

TrickWilliams said:


> Sure is. For last couple days its been like that. Confusing me.



Confusing the shit out of me too because that's all I ever do is hit the new posts icon. I never go forum to forum.


----------



## Bro Bundy

ECKSRATED said:


> Confusing the shit out of me too because that's all I ever do is hit the new posts icon. I never go forum to forum.



It's happing now to me .. I don't like it


----------



## widehips71

ECKSRATED said:


> If I post in a thread then hit new posts, that thread doesn't show up on the top of the list anymore like it used to. Is that happening to anyone else?



You weren't the only one.  There were other issues for a couple days that seem to be resolved




edit: Perhaps I spoke too soon.  The posting and pm problem I had is no longer.  But even as I posted this it did not show up in the new posts list.  A minor concern for me, but thought I'd point it out


----------



## ron1204

ECKSRATED said:


> If I post in a thread then hit new posts, that thread doesn't show up on the top of the list anymore like it used to. Is that happening to anyone else?



Ok this is happening to me. Having a hard time going to the forum section to see where I posted.


----------



## Dex

Yep, the "what's new" button doesn't work.


----------



## Milo

Same here. Where's my god damn torch and pitch fork?


----------



## mugzy

It works perfect. What browser are you using?


----------



## ron1204

Any browser. Wether it's on my phone, computer, any device . I use specifically safari and Mozilla


----------



## ECKSRATED

admin said:


> It works perfect. What browser are you using?



The new post works, its just different now. After I post this reply to this thread, before it used to show up at the top of new posts now it doesn't show up at all.


----------



## Milo

ECKSRATED said:


> The new post works, its just different now. After I post this reply to this thread, before it used to show up at the top of new posts now it doesn't show up at all.



Same. Whether on my phone or laptop. If I post in a thread, it no longer appears in the New Posts page when refreshed.


----------



## ron1204

Alright For me it's getting worse. After I open a thread, I no longer see it in the new posts.


----------



## ECKSRATED

ron1204 said:


> Alright For me it's getting worse. After I open a thread, I no longer see it in the new posts.



Same here man.  I don't like it.


----------



## Milo

Boycott ug!!!!!!


----------



## ron1204

ECKSRATED said:


> Same here man.  I don't like it.



Bro how do u find the threads? I've written back to some that I look forward to other answers but I don't know how to find them and since I'm on my phone most of the time I can't search each forum section


----------



## ron1204

Milo said:


> Boycott ug!!!!!!



Lmao I'm about to!!


----------



## ECKSRATED

ron1204 said:


> Bro how do u find the threads? I've written back to some that I look forward to other answers but I don't know how to find them and since I'm on my phone most of the time I can't search each forum section



Gotta go to the sub forums and see if they're in there. I haven't even checked to see if they show up in there yet so I don't know. Lol


----------



## ToolSteel

Same problem as everyone else. Something happened in the past week. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## ron1204

Oh dam thought it was just a few members. Hope this shit gets back to normal quick


----------



## NbleSavage

Similar issue: new posts not being caught in the 'New Posts' filter.

eg. created a new thread in the 'General Conversation' sub-forum, doesn't show under 'New Posts'.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yaya can't post


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yaya can't post


----------



## Milo

Admin wire tapped Yayas connection and phone.


----------



## NbleSavage

Yaya can't dance


----------



## TrickWilliams

Yaya listens to country music


----------



## NbleSavage

Yaya the kind of brotha' to slap his own ass during sex.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yaya let us know if u have any issues.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Grinch said:


> Received a link via email about a "private forum" invitation. Not gonna click it because that's pretty fukn shady. I liked this forum over most of the others because it seemed like less trolls and more knowledgeable guys giving good information. So what's up with the spam mail



Its not spam. Its actually legit. Only for members. No new peopl .


----------



## Grinch

ECKSRATED said:


> Its not spam. Its actually legit. Only for members. No new peopl .



Right
10Char


----------



## ECKSRATED

Grinch said:


> Right
> 10Char



Right? I'm being serious. Why would ug send u spam? Its seperatw forum. U log in with the same username and password u use here.


----------



## ron1204

It's a legit forum. Don't log in if u don't want though


----------



## Battletoad

Yeah, it's all good. Seems to be down at the moment, though. I was suspicious at first, too.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yaya CAN post.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Ummm yeah, when I go to a thread on iPhone I get the profile of the thread starter or a random participant. 

Pretty sure I just saw FD and GK in the throws of passion with an unspecified freshly shaved person gender unknown 

Please fix


----------



## BigGameHunter

All better now


----------



## tunafisherman

Hey, just ran into this issue:  When I reply to a thread, it disappears from the "whats new" section.


----------



## TrickWilliams

tunafisherman said:


> Hey, just ran into this issue:  When I reply to a thread, it disappears from the "whats new" section.



That's the same problem we are all having. Feels weird having to actually run through all the forums. I've always been a "new posts" button pusher.


----------



## mugzy

Guys nothing is different. If you respond to a post it will not show in "new posts" to you because you have read it. For all others it will be in new posts.

If you want to view your post and not have it marked viewed hit "activity stream" underneath new posts.


----------



## TrickWilliams

admin said:


> Guys nothing is different. If you respond to a post it will not show in "new posts" to you because you have read it. For all others it will be in new posts.



It used to show up. Its ok the way it is. Ill get used to it, But it is definitely different. Everything I used to post after I was done I could hit the "New Post" button and my post that I just did would be at the top of the list.


----------



## ECKSRATED

They must have done a upgrade or something because the new posts thing is how most forums are. I liked it the old way but I'll get used to it too.


----------



## mugzy

ECKSRATED said:


> They must have done a upgrade or something because the new posts thing is how most forums are. I liked it the old way but I'll get used to it too.



Im lost I do not see a difference?


----------



## ECKSRATED

admin said:


> Im lost I do not see a difference?



When u post in a thread and then hit new posts, that thread used to be up top on the list. Now it doesn't do that. It doesn't show up until there is another new post in that thread. It used to show up on top but not in bold lettering. 

Not a huge deal at all I just think we were all used to it that way for so long


----------



## mugzy

We will see if we can fix it...


----------



## ECKSRATED

admin said:


> We will see if we can fix it...



Ain't a big deal admin.


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> When u post in a thread and then hit new posts, that thread used to be up top on the list. Now it doesn't do that. It doesn't show up until there is another new post in that thread. It used to show up on top but not in bold lettering.
> 
> Not a huge deal at all I just think we were all used to it that way for so long




What he said. Except it's a huge deal. I fear change.


----------



## Seeker

I have no issues. Everything works fine. Thank you


----------



## widehips71

Seeker said:


> I have issues








Fixed




10char


----------



## NbleSavage

Still encountering the 'New Posts Don't Go to the Top' issue - not a hassle, but just reporting out.


----------



## Milo

For some reason I lost all forum admin priviledges. Please restore at earliest convenience.


----------



## ron1204

Most of my issues have been resolved. Sometimes new threads dont post until there is a new post.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Yes the layout is red and the text is jammed together with signature, av pics etc.  It was like this for a while and it was fixed now its back.  I dont have this problem on my phone just my PC.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Why is it when some people use a ' in a word it comes up all screwy looking. Like this is one I copied from another thread 

don't

I've seen that happen from a few guys on here


----------



## Milo

Thats Wingdings man.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Milo said:


> Thats Wingdings man.



The fukk is Wingdings? Lol


----------



## BigGameHunter

Back to normal thank you.


----------



## mugzy

Anybody else having forum issues?


----------



## NbleSavage

New posts still not going to the top of the forum.


----------



## TrickWilliams

All these Wingdings.


----------



## Bro Bundy

when I edit my post I get weird shit that i didnt type..I dont know if its on my end or the boards..Im pretty bad with computers


----------



## BigSwolePump

If I quote a post, I have to type directly behind the tag. If I try to tab down, I can't space my words.


----------



## TriniJuice

Piller is still ginger......


----------



## John Ziegler

Not a fan of the recent threads being moved way down to at the bottom of the forum page rather than on the left.

The placement is illogical and a pain in the ass imo.


----------



## NbleSavage

BigSwolePump said:


> If I quote a post, I have to type directly behind the tag. If I try to tab down, I can't space my words.



I have this issue occasionally as well.


----------



## Bro Bundy

TriniJuice said:


> Piller is still ginger......


you gotta fix that shit mugzy


----------



## eminating

'latests posts' should be at the top, then we can see wtf is actually happening on the site, where the action is, etc etc.  

Not hidden away and basically invisible at the very bottom


----------



## snake

When I "Reply With Quotes" it looks blank but when I right click and highlight, the verbiage is there. Maybe a white on white thing?


----------



## John Ziegler

Zeigler said:


> Not a fan of the recent threads being moved way down to at the bottom of the forum page rather than on the left.
> 
> The placement is illogical and a pain in the ass imo.



You know what i mean 

Where your friends posts were on the right and the recent threads were on the left 

Made perfect sense just curious why would you change it when it had everything you needed to keep up to date on one screen 

Now you gotta open three minimumized browsers to get that set up going


----------



## stonetag

I'm having trouble uploading a pic from Imgur, used to be quick and painless, now it flat won't work, setting problem, or WTF?


----------



## trodizzle

Spacebar does not work when doing a Quick Reply quite often. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. Using Chrome and the TwistedDark Fixed theme (is there any other theme worth using, really!).


----------



## TrickWilliams

My personal New Posts are back at the top when I click the "New Post" button.

Back to the way it used to be. 

Not an issue. Just a fix. Thanks Admin


----------



## TrickWilliams

TrickWilliams said:


> My personal New Posts are back at the top when I click the "New Post" button.
> 
> Back to the way it used to be.
> 
> Not an issue. Just a fix. Thanks Admin



I lied. It worked for like 2 min.


----------



## John Ziegler

Zeigler said:


> Not a fan of the recent threads being moved way down to at the bottom of the forum page rather than on the left.
> 
> The placement is illogical and a pain in the ass imo.





Zeigler said:


> You know what i mean
> 
> Where your friends posts were on the right and the recent threads were on the left
> 
> Made perfect sense just curious why would you change it when it had everything you needed to keep up to date on one screen
> 
> Now you gotta open three minimumized browsers to get that set up going



Woke up this morning and got my wish Thanks


----------



## Seeker

Anyone still having lag issues? Got a text from A member stating he can't even log in.


----------



## Seeker

And still very slow for me


----------



## BigJohnny

Had trouble with site loading yesterday, and been slow for me as well lately.


----------



## NbleSavage

I'm not experiencing the lag thus far - site running about normal for me.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pages are loading slow as shit for me


----------



## ECKSRATED

PillarofBalance said:


> Pages are loading slow as shit for me



Same for me for the last week or so


----------



## John Ziegler

Was having all these issues for about a month till as soon as you guys started complaining about them 

Now it's running perfect for me on all my devices 

Whatever happened worked out great for me

Could you guys please stop bitching about it I'm afraid if they fix it back 

I will be fukked again


----------



## DF

Chat box won't load & page layout is all screwy.  Both on iPhone & pc.


----------



## snake

DF said:


> Chat box won't load & page layout is all screwy.  Both on iPhone & pc.


Same here on the PC and this has been for a few days now. Is anyone looking into this?


----------



## Gibsonator

I can't click on the reply with quote button and the toolbar for uploading pics/video links is nowhere to be found. if it helps I use an android galaxy s7 to lurk around in here


----------



## mugzy

Still have issues with slow loading?


----------



## Gibsonator

I still can't post pics , toolbar is gone???


----------



## ken Sass

nope not really


----------



## ECKSRATED

admin said:


> Still have issues with slow loading?



Much better on my end. Thanks admin


----------



## DF

The forum is back to being fukd for me.  Chat box not loading & page layout is screwy.


----------



## snake

DF said:


> The forum is back to being fukd for me.  Chat box not loading & page layout is screwy.


Same shit here again with me.


----------



## BigSwolePump

And mine is better lol.


----------



## DF

snake said:


> Same shit here again with me.


Yup,  still fukd!


----------



## Seeker

My pages still take forever to load. DF, I miss you! Anyway, my page layout was screwy too until I went down to the bottom of the page and started playing with quick style chooser. Try that, DF and see what happens.


----------



## Iron1

Still wonky. Takes about 2 minutes to load or refresh.


----------



## DF

Seeker said:


> My pages still take forever to load. DF, I miss you! Anyway, my page layout was screwy too until I went down to the bottom of the page and started playing with quick style chooser. Try that, DF and see what happens.


Did nothing! still fukd like Iron said.  Slow to load, page is screwy & chat wont load.  Ah well, all things must come to an end.


----------



## Seeker

Ah damn. Don't say that! I'm sure we'll get it figured out.  I can't reply or edit. I have to make new posts.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Ugbb is slowly dying from herpegonasyphilaids


----------



## ken Sass

i hate 10 item


----------



## mugzy

Working to try and figure this out...


----------



## snake

Iron1 said:


> Still wonky. Takes about 2 minutes to load or refresh.


Same thing here. Chat box does not load.


----------



## DF

The chat worked all of 5 min for me.  Now back to not loading.


----------



## BigSwolePump

I still have all of the functions like chat, reply w/quote and posting pics/videos but it is running slow today.


----------



## snake

I have just been able to get into the chat for the first time in over 2 weeks. Pages are loading in a timely fashion.


----------



## Iron1

snake said:


> I have just been able to get into the chat for the first time in over 2 weeks. Pages are loading in a timely fashion.



Same here, the site also loads much much faster now. 

Nice work Admin!


----------



## mugzy

Excellent. Keep the feedback coming. Hopefully everything is fixed.


----------



## DF

All seems to be working for me too on iPhone & PC.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Ahhhhhh much better today. It went from AOL 2.0 to AOL 65.0 overnight.


----------



## mugzy

Great it sounds like all issues have been resolved.


----------



## Seeker

Yes. All seems to be back to normal. It got ugly for a minute. Thanks for the fix


----------



## PillarofBalance

What a bunch of junkies we are. Site gets messed up and df starts tasting the barrel of his gat


----------



## Iron1

PillarofBalance said:


> What a bunch of junkies we are. Site gets messed up and df starts tasting the barrel of his gat


----------



## Gibsonator

couldn't find this thread last night... finally have the toolbar back to upload pics/video links but cannot upload a pic no matter how much I crop it down to a smaller file size/aspect ratio. whether it's 2.6 or 1.3 mb it says I exceed the file size limit by a couple kbs. makes 0 sense. hell a brutha out over here I remember it was doing the same thing a while back?


----------



## Zombialja Bones

This isn't an issue, much as it is an idea.. 



The blue bracket seems a tad outdated, I was wondering if there's a possibility of upgrading this to add IGs/Twitters/etc to it? 

Does this board have a twitter? Ig?


----------



## ECKSRATED

POB is a twitt. Does that help?


----------



## Zombialja Bones

ECKSRATED said:


> POB is a twitt. Does that help?



If by twitt you mean a dope hax0r IT guy, feared on all the innanettubez, then yes. 

Otherwise, stop being a twat, it's too early for pms, surely y'all two can sort this via PMs.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Zombialja Bones said:


> If by twitt you mean a dope hax0r IT guy, feared on all the innanettubez, then yes.
> 
> Otherwise, stop being a twat, it's too early for pms, surely y'all two can sort this via PMs.


...and you are?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Did he call me a twat? Yes that's awesome


----------



## Zombialja Bones

BigSwolePump said:


> ...and you are?



I'm a standalone complex, formerly known as ('Calcul08').



ECKSRATED said:


> Did he call me a twat? Yes that's awesome



*She


----------



## stonetag

Zombialja Bones said:


> I'm a standalone complex, formerly known as ('Calcul08').
> 
> 
> 
> *She


Why the change? just curious.


----------



## Zombialja Bones

stonetag said:


> Why the change? just curious.



I no longer have access to the g-mail with which I made the original acc on here hence no way to restore a lost pw.


----------



## lei

What can I do to become a sponsor?


----------



## PillarofBalance

lei said:


> What can I do to become a sponsor?



You can't. We do not accept sources as advertisers.


----------



## ToolSteel

Using the ugbb responsive theme, the page layout is all jacked up now. Like looking st the new posts page, half of each thread is cut off.


----------



## Zombialja Bones

I have no "edit post" option.


----------



## Solomc

Zombialja Bones said:


> I have no "edit post" option.



Thats cuase your not cool enough. Lmao


----------



## TrickWilliams

Zombialja Bones said:


> I have no "edit post" option.



Im pretty sure it goes away after a certian time period has passed, after the original post.

*Edit* 

Completely wrong. Just checked. I can edit my posts from days ago.


----------



## StillKickin

I don't think that when I reply on a thread that it bumps it and catches it under the new posts function.


----------



## NbleSavage

StillKickin said:


> I don't think that when I reply on a thread that it bumps it and catches it under the new posts function.



Same. This is a known issue.


----------



## John Ziegler

Would be nice if these posts were responded to verbally rather than like you just tossed a dime into the wishing well.


----------



## Jamz

TrickWilliams said:


> Im pretty sure it goes away after a certian time period has passed, after the original post.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Completely wrong. Just checked. I can edit my posts from days ago.



Yep. I'm the same. Can't edit posts. Though I'm thinking this might be a post limit thing? Dunno. Never really bothered me though (watch me end up with a typo in this of all posts...)


----------



## Iron1

Is it just me or can we no longer see who gives rep points on our own accounts?


----------



## BigSwolePump

Iron1 said:


> Is it just me or can we no longer see who gives rep points on our own accounts?


I don't see them either.


----------



## Iron1

Iron1 said:


> Is it just me or can we no longer see who gives rep points on our own accounts?



In addition to this, the "edit" button on the chatbox is no longer there.


----------



## Caballero

Just curious if anyone else is having trouble posting pictures? Tried posting a food pic and it comes up Exceeds post quotas????


----------



## Caballero

Just a heads up for the Admin seems the "thanks" button and chat box are longer working when I log on. Thxs Cab....


----------



## Bro Bundy

Caballero said:


> Just curious if anyone else is having trouble posting pictures? Tried posting a food pic and it comes up Exceeds post quotas????


that never works for me too..


----------



## Bro Bundy

Still getting dick pics from mugzy weekly too., I think I'm starting to like it though


----------



## justbecool1234

how long does it take for sent messages to show up in my sent folder?


----------



## PillarofBalance

MIKE53ALI said:


> how long does it take for sent messages to show up in my sent folder?



There isn't a lapse. You need to check your message setting to see if it is set up to save sent messages perhaps.


----------



## TRUSTNME

How do you reset the picture in your AV?  Its right side up on my end.  Every picture I tried to attached is sideways.


----------



## TrickWilliams

Anyone else have any issues with the "Quick Reply" in threads? 

I have to click and type at the same time to see when I'm actually writing anything. Sometimes it takes up to ten clicks to be able to type. 

Maybe its just my browser? Seems to work just fine on my phone.


----------



## automatondan

No problem for me, might be something with your browser? Maybe try clearing all your data and rebooting...? The issue I have is that it wont let me type a reply in all caps... Which I enjoy more and more as I get older...


----------



## silvereyes87

Cant seem to delete old attachments. Only gives me room to post 5 pics. Tinypic is always so glitched out and photobucket sucks these days so i jusr di attachements. Also edit post button isnt there on my post anymore?


----------



## Trump

I got this problem too need to delete old pics



silvereyes87 said:


> Cant seem to delete old attachments. Only gives me room to post 5 pics. Tinypic is always so glitched out and photobucket sucks these days so i jusr di attachements. Also edit post button isnt there on my post anymore?


----------



## Gibsonator

Trump said:


> I got this problem too need to delete old pics



same. always been an issue only gotten worse over time.


----------



## Trump

I am contacting my union on this treatment


----------



## SHAQICE

How to use the CHATBOX.


----------



## transcend2007

My login no longer works from my smartphone ... login does work from desktop ... this just started occurring over the past 2 weeks.


----------



## david0529

mugzy said:


> If your having any issues with the forum please post them here.


Yeah, I lost all my posts today, what happened? Yesterday was 39 posts.


----------



## chicago311

mugzy said:


> If your having any issues with the forum please post them here.


i never can seem to log right in, i have to do it 2-3 times, also i cant seem to start a new thread, and cant seem to respond to a mod or admit.  im not computer litterit but im not dumb either. lol  it seems to be a chore.. lol


----------



## snake

Had the same error message on my phone and desktop since last night. Kept asking for the Human Verification. Logged in now obviously.


----------



## Texan69

Not exactly an issue, but I’ve noticed there isn’t a forgot password option on here. What if a member has a brewing fart and forgot his/her password is there not an option to request a reset? Or am I missing it


----------



## rawdeal

I found it ... but I'm using a desktop right now, so not sure about the relevancy.

At the top right there are 2 white boxes for your handle and your password.  I left them blank and just hit the red "Log In" box.  Doing that brings a pop up vbulletin msg. with a 2nd chance to log in ... *and *a "forgot password?" feature at the lower right.  Hitting that brings up a 2nd vbulletin msg. asking your email + a security question.


----------



## nissan11

I am only able to log in once every three days or so. My brother is a member and has not been able to log in at all. I have tried from different devices and after checking I am not a robot the screen just freezes. Also, I paid for premium tapatalk so I can post high quality pictures but can't access the forum through tapatalk either. 
If no changes can be made with the site to sort this out I guess I will just be visiting much less frequently which sucks.


----------



## mugzy

nissan11 said:


> I am only able to log in once every three days or so. My brother is a member and has not been able to log in at all. I have tried from different devices and after checking I am not a robot the screen just freezes. Also, I paid for premium tapatalk so I can post high quality pictures but can't access the forum through tapatalk either.
> If no changes can be made with the site to sort this out I guess I will just be visiting much less frequently which sucks.



All should be good moving forward. Please try logging in from other devices and let me know if it works now.


----------



## creekrat

Guess I need to spring for a solid VPN on my personal laptop. Can’t even get the site to load up on it. Company laptop has no issues and neither does my phone. Personal laptop always says the connection has timed out. May also be related to being in Trinidad so we shall see once I get back stateside


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

mugzy said:


> Guys we had some issues over the last two weeks. How are things working as of today?


it is working normally for me today


----------



## j2048b

good to go thus far


----------



## NbleSavage

Good performance today fer me.


----------



## Jin

“I am not a robot”

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fsF7enQY8uI


----------



## SHRUGS

I got the I am not a robot today but took me right to the site and working good so far.
!S!


----------



## Mind2muscle

Can’t get on via the Tapatalk app.  It says “no forums” or “no discussions”


----------



## mugzy

Mind2muscle said:


> Can’t get on via the Tapatalk app.  It says “no forums” or “no discussions”



Ah yes... I see no tapatalk users all day. Okay we will look into it.


----------



## Blusoul24

In my case, when on my iPhone, if I try to log on via browser, using my wifi at home, it won't let me on, but as soon as I turn off wifi, I can log in.

Same scenario plays out the same way via Tapatalk as well.

Strange. Thoughts?


----------



## dk8594

Got an error when trying to post earlier saying my token had expired

View attachment 11178


----------



## Blusoul24

Blusoul24 said:


> In my case, when on my iPhone, if I try to log on via browser, using my wifi at home, it won't let me on, but as soon as I turn off wifi, I can log in.
> 
> Same scenario plays out the same way via Tapatalk as well.
> 
> Strange. Thoughts?



Also, Tapatalk will show that I have new notifications in the threads I subscribe to, but when I try to view them, it won't load them, unless I turn off my WiFi.


----------



## John Ziegler

not really an issue but a request & guys please thumbs up if you agree 

add a little more time to edit like maybe 2 minutes rather than one 

one minute to proof read it then one minute to edit

might as well say retard last edit at ...


----------



## nissan11

I posted in the chat this morning then closed my browser. When I opened it back up I get this error message every time. I can't get in using tapatalk either. When I disconnect from my home wifi and use my cell phone data I can get on but as soon as I reconnect to wifi I can't access the site. I know my wifi is working.


----------



## snake

I have had no problem lately but Yaya is having issues logging on now.


----------



## CzarStrong

Not at the moment. I hope not ever.


----------



## Koolio

I am not a robot...


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Koolio said:


> I am not a robot...


 *Thats exactly what a robot would say!!! *:32 (9):


----------



## BigSwolePump

Still having to use CAPTCHA and there are times when I can't log in. Once logged on, No issues.


----------



## Yaya

Im in now but usually the site doesn't come up at all.. and when it does I see an empty chat box and an empty box at the bottom


----------



## creekrat

Yaya mentioned over on TID that he was having issues again


----------



## #TheMatrix

I hate having to click on buses and traffic lights.

It's a daily thing now.

I'm not a robot.


----------



## rawdeal

My usual approach to this and other boards is to click"New Posts" and then read backwards on the list that pops up.  For years, since way before this Captcha business, I see an occasional post from a familiar name that was supposedly just posted since my last visit.  When I click on that, however, the last visible post was from the past, likely something I read back when it was (really) new, and not even from whoever now appears on the "New Posts" listing.

I think I asked somebody about this a coupla years ago and got an answer that boiled down to "sometimes the board just does that."  Not THE biggest thing in the world, but this thread is about issues.  My question nowadays is why is it *still* doing it?


----------



## Jin

rawdeal said:


> My usual approach to this and other boards is to click"New Posts" and then read backwards on the list that pops up.  For years, since way before this Captcha business, I see an occasional post from a familiar name that was supposedly just posted since my last visit.  When I click on that, however, the last visible post was from the past, likely something I read back when it was (really) new, and not even from whoever now appears on the "New Posts" listing.
> 
> I think I asked somebody about this a coupla years ago and got an answer that boiled down to "sometimes the board just does that."  Not THE biggest thing in the world, but this thread is about issues.  My question nowadays is why is it *still* doing it?



Mugzy bumps threads that are high on Google searches to drive traffic to the board. This is done manually and intentionally by the board owner.


----------



## Boogieman

That is a legit answer! Thanks for that!


----------



## NbleSavage

#TheMatrix said:


> I hate having to click on buses and traffic lights.
> 
> It's a daily thing now.
> 
> I'm not a robot.


----------



## rawdeal

Can't ignore the fact this pic shows a short bus  .........


----------



## mugzy

All should be able to login and use the site going forward.


----------



## mugzy

All good here?


----------



## Jin

mugzy said:


> All good here?



Things are smooth here. Sometimes when my phone switches from wifi to 4g or vice versa I need to check the “I am not a robot” box. Other than that I don’t notice anything.


----------



## #TheMatrix

NbleSavage said:


>



And fire hydrants.


----------



## mugzy

Any issue here?


----------



## Jin

People still have issues with photos not orientating correctly. For me I have to make an edit to my photo (any edit will do) and save it on my phone before it will appear not-sideways. I get PMs about this from time to time.


----------



## lfod14

Only the privacy concerns of reCaptcha, everything else is goodski!


----------



## Jin

lfod14 said:


> Only the privacy concerns of reCaptcha, everything else is goodski!



Can you explain this to me? I’m pretty clueless.


----------



## lfod14

Jin said:


> Can you explain this to me? I’m pretty clueless.



When you allow Google code onto your site, you (every user) agrees to be bound by Google's "privacy" policy, which as you know is they steal as much info as they can. Cloudfare dumped them because although they weren't supposed to, Google used reCAPTCHA info to target users for advertising (big surprise from Advertising company right)? My bigger issue is since Google code is proprietary we don't know what they see, we know they lie about what info they take, they lie about deleting data when they say they do, and with a site with the content we have here.... who knows what kind of connections are being made to us on Google's side. This is the place that (without warrants being required) hands over the locations of hundreds of phones that were in a proximity to a crime and gets people investigated by the police. Kinda freaky to say the least.

There are privacy respecting alternatives like hCAPCHA,  takes literately minutes to swap out with reCAPCHA and is compatible with browser plugins like privacy pass which would allow trusted people to bypass it all together when the system decided we weren't bots.


----------



## Jin

lfod14 said:


> When you allow Google code onto your site, you (every user) agrees to be bound by Google's "privacy" policy, which as you know is they steal as much info as they can. Cloudfare dumped them because although they weren't supposed to, Google used reCAPTCHA info to target users for advertising (big surprise from Advertising company right)? My bigger issue is since Google code is proprietary we don't know what they see, we know they lie about what info they take, they lie about deleting data when they say they do, and with a site with the content we have here.... who knows what kind of connections are being made to us on Google's side. This is the place that (without warrants being required) hands over the locations of hundreds of phones that were in a proximity to a crime and gets people investigated by the police. Kinda freaky to say the least.
> 
> There are privacy respecting alternatives like hCAPCHA,  takes literately minutes to swap out with reCAPCHA and is compatible with browser plugins like privacy pass which would allow trusted people to bypass it all together when the system decided we weren't bots.



Thank you for the explanation!

I wonder if the safeguards that Mugzy has in place would make you less concerned. Again, I don’t know shit about internet security but from what I understand Mugzy has been extremely meticulous in terms of safeguarding our privacy.


----------



## Tiny

Tiny said:


> Im the raddest!




When I quote a post and preview it it shows up white background / white text. Can't manually change it, not sure if it happens after I post so I'm testing here.


----------



## Iron1

Rep points
We used to be able to see the user who gave us rep, good or bad but now it's just blank. Sometimes the messages included with the rep would lead to some nice conversations in PM but without knowing who to address anymore, it's kind of a dead end.

Can the usernames be added back to rep points?


----------



## Jin

Iron1 said:


> Rep points
> We used to be able to see the user who gave us rep, good or bad but now it's just blank. Sometimes the messages included with the rep would lead to some nice conversations in PM but without knowing who to address anymore, it's kind of a dead end.
> 
> Can the usernames be added back to rep points?



I feel the same. This is an admin level decision, however.


----------



## mugzy

So many people use the system to neg rep new members it is an issue...

I have restored the rep tab in the profiles. Please think about the impact it has on others before using the negative rep option.


----------



## Oldbastard

No forum issues here , all is good


----------



## JuiceTrain

Everytime i comment on a thread it auto subscribes me to it; How do I disable that?

Kind of annoying getting bombarded with random weekly update emails about em when I check random threads daily


----------



## mugzy

JuiceTrain said:


> Everytime i comment on a thread it auto subscribes me to it; How do I disable that?
> 
> Kind of annoying getting bombarded with random weekly update emails about em when I check random threads daily



1. Top right click "settings" 
2. next screen on left click "general settings" 
3. Under Default Thread Subscription Mode select "Do not Subscribe" from the drop down.


Its all going to change with the new forum software being implemented in two weeks


----------



## JuiceTrain

mugzy said:


> 1. Top right click "settings"
> 2. next screen on left click "general settings"
> 3. Under Default Thread Subscription Mode select "Do not Subscribe" from the drop down.
> 
> 
> Its all going to change with the new forum software being implemented in two weeks



Thank you my good sir 🧐(Englishmen voice)


----------



## JuiceTrain

Is there a way to edit the tag function for chat @mugzy // for instance when I get a notification that I've been tagged in the chat box and click on it that tag link doesn't take me directly to message I've been tagged in. It just opens the chat log and you have to scroll through the pages/log to see what you were directly tagged in.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I'll tag you in a chat message so you see what I'm talking about... // and also you can't edit chat messages either w/this zenforum update


----------



## Blusoul24

One issue with the reaction emoji's that I realized is that it's common for people to use those to react to things for example, if something is sad they put the sad face. What I don't know is does the sad face give somebody a negative rep? Having reputation points assigned to emojis keeps me from using them a lot of time because I'm afraid I'll accidentally neg rep somebody!


----------



## Send0

Blusoul24 said:


> One issue with the reaction emoji's that I realized is that it's common for people to use those to react to things for example, if something is sad they put the sad face. What I don't know is does the sad face give somebody a negative rep? Having reputation points assigned to emojis keeps me from using them a lot of time because I'm afraid I'll accidentally neg rep somebody!


To my knowledge, only the turd and wtf emoji's give out negative points.


----------



## mugzy

Blusoul24 said:


> One issue with the reaction emoji's that I realized is that it's common for people to use those to react to things for example, if something is sad they put the sad face. What I don't know is does the sad face give somebody a negative rep? Having reputation points assigned to emojis keeps me from using them a lot of time because I'm afraid I'll accidentally neg rep somebody!


The rep points only come from using the like button.


----------



## Blusoul24

mugzy said:


> The rep points only come from using the like button.





Send0 said:


> To my knowledge, only the turd and wtf emoji's give out negative points.


Is what @Send0 said correct?


----------



## Blusoul24

Send0 said:


> To my knowledge, only the turd and wtf emoji's give out negative points.



@mugzy  is this correct? I don't want to accidentally give someone a negative rep point. That was my main concern was to know which of those emojis will give negative points.


----------



## DesertRose

A little thing I'm noticing, although I certainly could be misremembering...

Since I was promoted to Senior Member a little while back, I haven't been able to edit my forum posts (for misspellings or similar) - whereas I'm _pretty_ sure I was able to do so as a Newbie.

Just curious if I'm completely misremembering, or if perhaps there's a forum quirk that mistakenly removed that ability from members of higher ranks?


----------



## CJ

Blusoul24 said:


> @mugzy  is this correct? I don't want to accidentally give someone a negative rep point. That was my main concern was to know which of those emojis will give negative points.


I just used you as a  guinea pig.... 

Shit Post:  -1 point
WTF post:  -2 points


----------



## Send0

DesertRose said:


> A little thing I'm noticing, although I certainly could be misremembering...
> 
> Since I was promoted to Senior Member a little while back, I haven't been able to edit my forum posts (for misspellings or similar) - whereas I'm _pretty_ sure I was able to do so as a Newbie.
> 
> Just curious if I'm completely misremembering, or if perhaps there's a forum quirk that mistakenly removed that ability from members of higher ranks?


Misremembering... I believe posts have a limited time of 10 minutes where you can edit them.


----------



## FearThaGear

CJ275 said:


> I just used you as a  guinea pig....
> 
> Shit Post:  -1 point
> WTF post:  -2 points


This may be the funniest thing about this forum.
The ability to emoji someone's street credibility.

I could be at zero points and I'd still sleep like a baby.

Emojis for me is all about throwing out an "emo"tion about a post instead of having to write out a reply. It's like a text vs having to call someone.


----------



## DesertRose

Send0 said:


> Misremembering... I believe posts have a limited time of 10 minutes where you can edit them.



I completely understand that; I tried editing within seconds of posting (and went back multiple times within the first ten minutes) but never found the "edit" option. I'll take a screenshot of what it looks like immediately after I post this... perhaps I'm just missing it?

Edit: That's so odd; the option is there now, right next to the Report link:




However, it was completely missing from the post I was trying to edit earlier, within moments of writing it. I'm wondering if maybe certain forums have post-editing disabled?

Not a big deal or issue, but it was noticeable earlier so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Send0

DesertRose said:


> I completely understand that; I tried editing within seconds of posting (and went back multiple times within the first ten minutes) but never found the "edit" option. I'll take a screenshot of what it looks like immediately after I post this... perhaps I'm just missing it?


Heres where it's at on my phone. 

If you changed the theme from default, then it's possible maybe this is why you don't see it?


----------



## MrRippedZilla

DesertRose said:


> A little thing I'm noticing, although I certainly could be misremembering...
> 
> Since I was promoted to Senior Member a little while back, I haven't been able to edit my forum posts (for misspellings or similar) - whereas I'm _pretty_ sure I was able to do so as a Newbie.
> 
> Just curious if I'm completely misremembering, or if perhaps there's a forum quirk that mistakenly removed that ability from members of higher ranks?


I had the same issue. PM Mugzy, our solo tech guru, and he'll deal with it for you


----------



## DesertRose

Send0 said:


> Heres where it's at on my phone.
> 
> If you changed the theme from default, then it's possible maybe this is why you don't see it?



I'm on the default theme. No worries, I think it was possibly more to do with the sub-forum that the post in question was in.



MrRippedZilla said:


> I had the same issue. PM Mugzy, our solo tech guru, and he'll deal with it for you



Cheers, Zilla! I'll wait and see if the issue comes up again elsewhere on the forum, because the "Edit" link shows up just fine on my posts in this thread. Then if needed, I'll reach out to the Almighty Mugzy.  😊


----------



## dirtys1x

CJ275 said:


> I just used you as a  guinea pig....
> 
> Shit Post:  -1 point
> WTF post:  -2 points


Welp either you or @Send0 the day I gave you a WTF. Didn’t know that was a neg lmfao. Forgot which post but sorry 😂


----------



## Send0

dirtys1x said:


> Welp either you or @Send0 the day I gave you a WTF. Didn’t know that was a neg lmfao. Forgot which post but sorry 😂


Think it was me... I knew you didn't know. I also don't care about points, so I didn't think anything about it 😂


----------

